# Who are with?



## Leah_xx

Who are you all with?
FOB?
OH? different then FOB.
No one
Or a secret :haha:


----------



## emmylou92

I'm with Hollie and Elsies daddy, were getting married in may/june.


----------



## Lanna

I'm with Solarahs father.


----------



## hot tea

I am with the father of both my children.


----------



## Harli

I am not with my 'FOB', but am in a relationship.


----------



## Desi's_lost

boy i feel like an old spinster lady being the first to vote no one xD
Can i pretend i'm with someone? :winkwink:


----------



## lizardbreath

I'm not with any one fob recently just left me and it too soon to move on


----------



## x__amour

I am with FOB.


----------



## 10.11.12

I'm with someone who is not FOB.


----------



## beths baby

I'm not with anyone me and FOB broke up when I was pregnant. And it's too soon to start seeing someone else


----------



## Leah_xx

Desi you can put whatever :haha:


----------



## amygwen

Fob


----------



## 112110

OH, that's not FOB.


----------



## we can't wait

Fob<3


----------



## daydreamerx

Fob :)


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Secret;)


----------



## Lauraxamy

I'm with FOB to both my children :)


----------



## Bexxx

Fob.


----------



## rileybaby

FOB


----------



## lauram_92

No one :(


----------



## sarah0108

Fob


----------



## KaceysMummy

whoops, I got confused and voted OH - should have been FOB...


----------



## Melibu90

FOB x


----------



## wishuwerehere

Oh who is not fob


----------



## mayb_baby

FOB


----------



## 17thy

I'm with FOB, coming up on our 2 year wedding anniversary soon.


----------



## Crumbsx

I'm with nobody :( :haha:


----------



## Rhio92

I;m single :yipee:


----------



## emyandpotato

I'm with FOB :)


----------



## vaniilla

DH/FOB :flower:


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Fob :)


----------



## stephx

I'm with FOB :) x


----------



## Lilys mummy

I was with Lily and Maddison's dad until 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Keera1Aiden2

I'm married to the father of both my children


----------



## xgem27x

FOB, been together 4 years in Feb xx


----------



## LauraBee

"No one". Way to make me feel lonely :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## bbyno1

Im with FOB


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:dohh: Totally just voted wrong, I put OH, as that's what I call him. But he is actually my kids daddy XD so it should have been a vote for FOB!


----------



## xgem27x

LauraBee said:


> "No one". Way to make me feel lonely :thumbup: :haha:

You're never lonley when you're a mummy :hugs:


----------



## LauraBee

Haha. The options seem to imply so  I would have felt better selecting 'single' or something, but yeah, just felt a little too blunt for me I guess :rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5041/5372268266_e7c5ede842.jpg


----------



## unconditional

nobody & lol Rome!!


----------



## kittycat18

I am with FOB :flow:


----------



## Leopard

I'm with FOB who is also my fiance :)


----------



## leoniebabey

i am with someone not FOB


----------



## ONoez2010

I'm with someone who's not FOB


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I'm engaged to FOB :)


----------



## bbyno1

I never realised so many were still with FOB


----------



## rainbows_x

OH who isn't FOB. x


----------



## MommyGrim

Fob =]


----------



## Burchy314

OH who is not FOB


----------



## Strawberrymum

Single and ready to mingle


----------



## casann

I am with both Amelies and Oscar Daddy :)


----------



## BrEeZeY

im with my OH who is the father of my youngest boy


----------



## Natasha2605

I am with FOB :) Although I do hate that term haha!


----------



## xgem27x

bbyno1 said:


> I never realised so many were still with FOB

And yet statistics always say...
"Majority of teen mums will end up single within the first year"

Faaack off statistics!! :finger:


----------



## newmommy23

xgem27x said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> I never realised so many were still with FOB
> 
> And yet statistics always say...
> "Majority of teen mums will end up single within the first year"
> 
> Faaack off statistics!! :finger:Click to expand...


cept for those of us who do :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## xgem27x

newmommy23 said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> I never realised so many were still with FOB
> 
> And yet statistics always say...
> "Majority of teen mums will end up single within the first year"
> 
> Faaack off statistics!! :finger:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cept for those of us who do :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: It is sad that not everyone can stay together, I'm obviously not saying that people dont break up within the first year, its the fact they say that the majority will, which by looking at this poll is totally off xx


----------



## LauraBee

xgem27x said:


> I'm obviously not saying that people dont break up within the first year, its the fact they say that the majority will, which by looking at this poll is totally off xx

As someone else said in a thread specifically about statistics, the poll just reflects the demographic of BnB, statistics are usually factual. Although saying that, I'm pretty much the only person I know who's not still with the father, so I think things may be changing :shrug:


----------



## Nora97

no one


----------

